# NH Man killed cutting tree



## Zodiac45 (Apr 24, 2008)

NORTHPORT, Maine - A New Hampshire man was killed Wednesday afternoon when a tree he was cutting fell on him.

Timothy Dugal, 51, of Bow, N.H., was killed while trying to cut down the tree at his vacation home in the town’s Bayside neighborhood at approximately 3:30 p.m., according to Maine State Police.

Trooper Shawn Porter said Dugal’s 17-year-old son was with him when the accident occurred. Dugal’s wife and other family members were also at the 364 Shore Road home, which sits on a bluff overlooking Penobscot Bay and Islesboro. 

Neighbor Ed Waldman said the family had arrived during school vacation. Waldman was out in his yard washing his boat when he heard the tree snap and a male shout.

"I heard the sawing, I heard the crack of the tree and I heard screaming afterwards," Waldman said.

Fire Chief Mike Alley said the ash tree had snapped during the winter and part of it had been hanging over the road for months. Dugal was apparently attempting to remove the sections when the tree fell on him, Alley said.

These are getting way to frequent people.


----------



## Thillmaine (Apr 24, 2008)

*Bayside*

Thats close to my hometown. Actually I have worked in Bayside abunch of times, woudlnt be suprised if the comapny I used ot work for was too expensiver for that guy.


----------



## hornett224 (Apr 25, 2008)

*it's happening a lot more because...................*

people are trying to save a buck now more than ever.i have a bad feeling it's gonna get worse.i have seen more people on ladders in trees lately than ever before.be careful out there.


----------



## fireman (Apr 26, 2008)

*getting worse*

stop and talk to these people when you see this they know its to much to do it by themselves.the other day we finished a job going home seen a 70yr old man on a ladder electric chain saw trying to trim a 60 ft maple.I STOPPED TOLD HIM TO GET OUT OF THE TREE BEFORE HE HURT HIMSELF.He came down and said i cant afford to have it done i told him 50 bucks I couldnt live with myself if he got hurt he couldnt believe it that we would help him out like that, chipped everything hauled all the wood away, word of mouth goes a long way.guys be careful do it smart.


----------



## B-Edwards (May 6, 2008)

Fireman that's a good idea that wont work. The people who I have spoke to as you suggest only take a defensive posture when being told what they are doing is dangerous. I agree with you but I have never had it work. Maybe I could speak to them in a different way as not to insult them. I have tried but it has never worked for me. It makes me weak in the knees when I see someone on a ladder with no experience trying to do tree work, or another time I saw a guy tied in with an extension cord about 30 feet up. None of the crew had any clues about what they were doing or ppe. God looks after the stupid and retarded (part of time) but even he needs a break now and then. I just read the rest of your post, noble thing you did.


----------



## techdave (May 6, 2008)

*Hi Fireman*

I am guessing it must be worse for you to see homeowners cutting unsafe, you have probalby seen a bunch of the results of dumb DIY-ers on some of your medical aid calls. Have you not?

That is how I feel about unsafe mountain driving after assisting on so many accidents in my local mountains as a (non-emt) volunteer for a public agency.


----------



## custom8726 (May 6, 2008)

fireman said:


> stop and talk to these people when you see this they know its to much to do it by themselves.the other day we finished a job going home seen a 70yr old man on a ladder electric chain saw trying to trim a 60 ft maple.I STOPPED TOLD HIM TO GET OUT OF THE TREE BEFORE HE HURT HIMSELF.He came down and said i cant afford to have it done i told him 50 bucks I couldnt live with myself if he got hurt he couldnt believe it that we would help him out like that, chipped everything hauled all the wood away, word of mouth goes a long way.guys be careful do it smart.



Good job on your part for looking out for the guy and you are correct about the word of mouth it will come back around to you one way or another. I have done so called charity work before but most of the time you try to give the do it yourselfer advice and they just get insulted and think you are just trying to hustle them out of there money when they can just do it themselves.


----------



## Sunrise Guy (May 8, 2008)

fireman said:


> stop and talk to these people when you see this they know its to much to do it by themselves.the other day we finished a job going home seen a 70yr old man on a ladder electric chain saw trying to trim a 60 ft maple.I STOPPED TOLD HIM TO GET OUT OF THE TREE BEFORE HE HURT HIMSELF.He came down and said i cant afford to have it done i told him 50 bucks I couldnt live with myself if he got hurt he couldnt believe it that we would help him out like that, chipped everything hauled all the wood away, word of mouth goes a long way.guys be careful do it smart.



Excellent good deed, man! You will get back what you put out there, multiplied. Expect some very nice stuff coming your way! Again, way to go!

-Miles


----------



## pdqdl (May 9, 2008)

fireman said:


> stop and talk to these people when you see this they know its to much to do it by themselves.the other day we finished a job going home seen a 70yr old man on a ladder electric chain saw trying to trim a 60 ft maple.I STOPPED TOLD HIM TO GET OUT OF THE TREE BEFORE HE HURT HIMSELF.He came down and said i cant afford to have it done i told him 50 bucks I couldnt live with myself if he got hurt he couldnt believe it that we would help him out like that, chipped everything hauled all the wood away, word of mouth goes a long way.guys be careful do it smart.



I did something like that once. Right on a main road with lots of traffic, some guy was standing on the top rung of an extension ladder at a cockeyed angle sawing a 16" dbh pine tree down with a carpenter's hand saw. I was on my way home, and stopped and asked if he would like some help (l was looking for a sale). He had no money, and was unwilling to recognize the risk he was taking, I volunteered to come back the next day and cut the tree to the ground at no cost. I told him that he was going to get hurt, and that it was no big deal for someone like myself with the right equipment and training.

I cut it down, and his wife came out and gave me $25.00. It wasn't good payment, but I was happy to do it for free. She was happy her husband wasn't in the tree, and paying me $25 gave her and her husband a little dignity.

I smiled, said thank you, and left.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (May 9, 2008)

pdqdl said:


> I smiled, said thank you, and left.




That's class.


----------

